# Canna oil...water vs no water?



## truebluesubaru (May 27, 2016)

I've made coconut oil about 3 times in the crock pot with water. But I've been seeing some recipes lately that don't call for water, just putting the weed and the coconut oil in the crock pot (or even on the stove top on very low heat). Is there a reason not to add the water? It would sure make the process a lot easier. And if I add lecithin, do I put it in the crock pot or add it after it's done? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 27, 2016)

Ime you can get away with not using water if your starting with some type of hash other then that you need the water to have more volume to put your plant material in, chlorophyll is also more water soluable so it will remove that from the end product, so hash no water plant material use water


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2016)

I don't use water. I make 5 lb batches at a time with 375g so it is very thick, but I have a great press so i get almost all of the butter back...9 1/2 cups out of 10. I put it in a large crock pot insert, cover with foil, bake at 215 for 1 hour. Cool, then freeze at least 2 hours. Bring to room temp then cook another 1 - 3 hours at 215...heat until the butter melts in microwave first... the longer the cook the more sedating it will be but also more pain relief for like MS patients or people with muscle spasms. Strain when still hot but able to handle.
Coconut oil same process. Liquid oil same process.
Lecithin? I used to use it as it is supposed to make the butter more bio available to your body but I ran out of it and havent used it since. No patients seem to mind or even notice. And unless it's gmo free which most soy isn't you really don't want to touch it.


----------



## skepler (May 28, 2016)

I do use water. I don't like the chlorophyll smell and taste, nor do I want baked goods to be green that don't happen to have chocolate to hide it. I also started out with lecithin for eating, but have dropped it as I can't tell any difference.
I have actually gone to a second melt with fresh water to get even more out for skin pain cremes so the user doesn't smell like a pot shop.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 28, 2016)

Last time I made butter with plant material and didn't use water the end product was almost uneatable it tastes so bad...to each theyr own I guess


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2016)

Believe me...my edibles do not taste bad they sell out every 2 weeks


----------



## truebluesubaru (May 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> I don't use water. I make 5 lb batches at a time with 375g so it is very thick, but I have a great press so i get almost all of the butter back...9 1/2 cups out of 10. I put it in a large crock pot insert, cover with foil, bake at 215 for 1 hour. Cool, then freeze at least 2 hours. Bring to room temp then cook another 1 - 3 hours at 215...heat until the butter melts in microwave first... the longer the cook the more sedating it will be but also more pain relief for like MS patients or people with muscle spasms. Strain when still hot but able to handle.
> Coconut oil same process. Liquid oil same process.
> Lecithin? I used to use it as it is supposed to make the butter more bio available to your body but I ran out of it and havent used it since. No patients seem to mind or even notice. And unless it's gmo free which most soy isn't you really don't want to touch it.


Well the lecithin that I have is the same bottle that we bought when you came and showed me your dry ice hash way back when. I can't even find an expiration date on the bottle, so I'm putting it back in the cupboard! The last batch I did in the crock pot, I didn't use the recipe Nuggs got from his friend that said to cook it for 4 to 7 days. I only cooked it for about 7 hours and then I washed it 5 times after the first squeeze. I used a double boiler-type method to melt the plug and then filled it with hot water, mixed it vigorously, then put it back in the frig. After the 5 round, I strained it through a coffee filter again and the water was about 99% clear. When Nuggs tasted it , he was pleased. And the potency was very good too, he said. I was just having a hard time getting all the water out...afraid to get it too hot. I think the water in it is what's causing the gel caps to melt.


----------



## truebluesubaru (May 29, 2016)

Thanks all for your responses. I didn't have a chance to read your replies until tonight. Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Memorial Day.


----------



## truebluesubaru (May 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Believe me...my edibles do not taste bad they sell out every 2 weeks


Can I mix coconut oil and virgin olive oil?


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2016)

Well hot damn...I thought I recognized that name thats so cool you are making that for Nuggs. I need to get some made for Mr fumble. I knocked my umm...ass... in the dirt with the one i made for Nuggs lol. The wash is def where it's at if you want to get rid of the taste.
I used to swear by the lecithin as per miss BadKitty says. My testers said they could def tell a dif between lecithin and no lecithin so i was worried about inconsistencies if i stopped using it. Lol...still selling

When you do the final wash, just cook the oil on med-low until no more noise from the oil and then you'll know the water is gone. Noise...popping...equals water still in there


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Believe me...my edibles do not taste bad they sell out every 2 weeks


What is the Benifit to not using water, If I may ask....


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What is the Benifit to not using water, If I may ask....


I will have to refer you to BadKittySmiles for the complete answer but you get a better, bio-available end product without using water. You don't get the chlorophyll out but you have a better product...and a shton less work


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2016)

You want to use water over and over. Once it's done. Throw it back in the crock pot with more water. Simmer and strain and throw in the fridge. Do this over and over for a week. Thats cleaning the oil. It will remove all chlorophyll and plant matter. Even the micro plant matter that would end up in a 25u bag. You want zero plant matter and zero chlorophyll


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> You want to use water over and over. Once it's done. Throw it back in the crock pot with more water. Simmer and strain and throw in the fridge. Do this over and over for a week. Thats cleaning the oil. It will remove all chlorophyll and plant matter. Even the micro plant matter that would end up in a 25u bag. You want zero plant matter and zero chlorophyll


But what about the water soluable terpenes and what not that is psychoactive, maybe there isn't enough to even have a effect Via digestion in the first place so it's pointless to try and keep em around ? just thinking out loud


----------



## truebluesubaru (May 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Well hot damn...I thought I recognized that name thats so cool you are making that for Nuggs. I need to get some made for Mr fumble. I knocked my umm...ass... in the dirt with the one i made for Nuggs lol. The wash is def where it's at if you want to get rid of the taste.
> I used to swear by the lecithin as per miss BadKitty says. My testers said they could def tell a dif between lecithin and no lecithin so i was worried about inconsistencies if i stopped using it. Lol...still selling
> 
> When you do the final wash, just cook the oil on med-low until no more noise from the oil and then you'll know the water is gone. Noise...popping...equals water still in there


Nuggs wants these caps as strong as I can get, cuz he takes 4-5 of the ones made from your last batch from him and my last batch too. So this time, I've got 4 oz of finely ground GG4 to 12 oz of coconut oil and I put in 1/2 gal of water, turned it on low and now I'm off to bed. I always wake up around 3, so I'll turn it to warm and see how it looks before I go to work at 10. 

Since you're my go to person for this stuff, I was wondering what is your opinion of the magic butter machine? I showed it to nuggs, but I don't know what he thought about it (he's got soooo much other stuff on his mind this time of year).


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2016)

Lol...I bet he does! Doing big things. we just got moved but will be making some of this as soon as we get decent water...its a nightmare right now. So much to do lol.

I really don't know much about the magical butter machine. There are a couple threads on it though. Too small for my needs


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2016)

truebluesubaru said:


> Can I mix coconut oil and virgin olive oil?


I dont see why you couldn't mix them...if you keep it cold...if it's for caps, the liquid olive oil could disolve the cap, so keeping it cold will stop that


----------

